# What size does Kenyi change color?



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

I was just wondering at what size will a male Metriaclima Lombardoi change color? I have 7 of them and there's 1 that appears to be getting a small trace of yellow in it's dorsal fin and its vertical bars are very, very faint now. Is this the start of a male changing colors? It is about 1&3/4 - 2&1/4 in length.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Anywhere from 3/4" to 4" depending on dominance, tank mates... etc...


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds to me like he's changing. Is it the biggest one?

I've had fish color up at various sizes.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

brinkles said:


> Sounds to me like he's changing. Is it the biggest one?
> 
> I've had fish color up at various sizes.


 There are 3 that are a bit bigger than the rest, but the 3 are about the same size as each other and only the 1 has that real small trace of yellow.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

brinkles said:


> Sounds to me like he's changing. Is it the biggest one?
> 
> I've had fish color up at various sizes.


 How long does it take? Do they change fast or slowly over time?


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I'm wondering this, too (how quickly do they change color). My Kenyi are all just under 2" but I've got 2-3 (they're fast) that are less blue, hints of yellow. I'm thinking of changing my kenyi out for demasoni anyway, but if that doesn't work I need to reduce males.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

well it can happen quite fast, in a month it is done.. mine mated like a week after beginning his change of colors. Some females have a bit of yellow on the belly but it is usually more beige than yellow. There is not "a size" that define that start, I got a late turner once, he decided to turrn yellow at 3.5-4inches and he started WWIII in my tank :roll: only one male kenyi will work in a tank.
and... got pictures, here is my male turning!


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

here is a pic of him now, he is the alpha male of the tanks he has that bright yellow color, you can see the stripes sometimes but most of the time he is just plain yellow








it took him a while from the last picture to that one though


----------



## r-fishies (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll vouch for only 1 male in a tank. Had 2 in a 300g (plenty of space & rocks)& it was ok for awhile, but they had it out one day & I just rehomed the one (5"too) the tankmates decided to oust today. He was chased to the point of exhaustion & I didn't want to see him hurt. Kept him in my 55 juvie tank for almost 2 weeks before I took him to my lfs today. Nice girl there who cares about the fish & will find him a good home. She has also taken about 40 of my kenyi fry before too. mama K spits about 50! On coloring, I had 3 I thought were female and went & bought a male(the one I just had to rehome-they never really did like him, although he was beautiful).Within a week, one of the 3 started turning, they were about 2.5-3". Timing, wish I'd have waited.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah, you need like 6 or 7 female for 1 male for them to be "comfy", cant imagine for 2!! Even in a 300gal I believe that one male needs at least 5 females to spread agression, more if you have two males, most of the time you cant even keep an other yellow fish with a male kenyi... an other male kenyi is even worst...


----------



## ranchialex (Dec 4, 2011)

BTW thanks Sparrk for the awesome montage. Above and beyond the call of duty


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

I love taking pictures, my fish are a great subject. I find it is very interesting too, how a fish can change color like that, so I took pictures of my him changing! When I show the pictures to my friends, they just cant believe it is the same fish opcorn:


----------

